# Nova T-5 Retrofit



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking to buy it today just want some quick input any one had this before is it good. I currently have only 30w over my tank so I know I need more light. and it seems like a good price for 28w. so I would at least have 58ws over tank. 
http://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-T-5-Retrofit-Kits+I42901102+C40001722.aspx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

If you want a nice planted tank, I'd save your money and buy something that is around 110 watts.  58w isn't really enough for many plants, so its not that much better than what you have now IMO.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well some of my plants are died now cause i dont have enough. But I will transport them to the 10g which has 60w on it. I think I am going to turn it into a cave like tank with some LP. planted tank is jsut to hard for me right now


----------

